# Me covering At The Gates - Cold on my newly bought digital kit!



## Imsonic (Jan 30, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d58yk8MDsHM

Old school cool


----------



## iron blast (Jan 30, 2017)

Nice what kind of kit did you pickup?


----------



## prlgmnr (Jan 31, 2017)

Not bad, I've been trying to play the solo from that on and off for about 6 months and finally realised that the tab I was trying to learn it from had... let's say questionable fingering choices.


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Feb 26, 2017)

prlgmnr said:


> questionable fingering choices.



I've run into that issue a couple of times, but that has nothing to do with guitar playing


----------



## WhiskeyPickleJake (Feb 26, 2017)

Says private for me


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Feb 26, 2017)

^ Same


----------

